# Ringless honey mushrooms.



## Jerad

So I think I have found a couple five gallon buckets of ringless honey mushrooms. I have heard they make some people nauseous. Does any one have any experience eating them or a recipe they would like to share. Thanks


----------



## jack

I use them in Asian dishes, just make sure they are cooked _WELL_ or they can cause Gastric upsets. My favorite dish is Chop Suey This dish has Chickens, Honeys and Morels in it, along with pork of course.








By the way if you get an abundance of them, they dry really great.


----------



## Jerad

Thanks Jack looks delicious. I will try and dry some as well. They are all over around my maple trees throughout our property. Do you use a dehydrator?


----------



## jack

Ya, I have an Excalibur that I've had for over 20 years. I paid $125.00 back then. Now I see they're close to $ 300.00 or more. Hope it never breaks down! The picture is full of Trumpets I got around one big oak. Now, unfortunately, those woods are gone, lumbered out.....


----------



## jmerx

Dang Jack them r some nice trumpets I didn't get any this year


----------



## clwstl

Honeys have been popping up in the STL area. I had a poor yield on my home property this year, we had to pull a stump they really liked. I have never had problem with gastric distress with honeys, but I always cook them thoroughly. They are good fresh or dried. I have read places that say to parboil them first before cooking or freezing to avoid upset, but they turn out to be a slimy mess, and again, I've never had any problem. But your mileage may vary, especially since they feed on different types of roots.


----------



## jdaniels313

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to add that I've been picking, eating and drying Honeys for @ 10 years and have never had a problem as long as, like previous replies said, you cook them thoroughly! And Jack was spot on...they dry great! (BTW Jack, that dish looks delicious!!)


----------

